# Spectrum 2 Jelly Bean Rooted



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

One of the motorola exploits works to root the Spectrum 2 with the new Jelly Bean update:

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/15208-root-motochopper-yet-another-android-root-exploit-412/?pid=244281


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*THE NEW JELLY BEAN 4.1.2 UPDATE FOR THE SPECTRUM 2*​
*CLICK ON THE LINKS BELOW*
HOW TO ROOT THE NEW JB 4.1.2 UPDATE FOR THE SPECTRUM 2
FULL DETAILS OF THE LG SPECTRUM 2 JB 4.1.2 UPDATE
JELLY BEAN RECOVERY FOR THE SPECTRUM 2

*LINK *>LG SPECTRUM 2 VS930: ESSENTIAL TIPS & TRICKS​Please Click "[✓ Like This]" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks​


----------

